# D3 kommt 2011



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Hi wie ihr alle wisst kommt Diablo 3 ja erst 2010-2011.Wollte von euch mal wissen wie ihr drüber denkt ich mein ok das warten ist es ja wert nur das man etz ungefähr 2 jahre wieder warten muss bis es kommt ist doch ein wenig lang oder??? Was meint ihr dazu??


----------



## Chrifin (23. August 2009)

super Diskussionsgrundlage... Wir sind natürlich auch alle total begeistert, dass wir so lang drauf warten müssen 

Was glaubst du für Antworten hier zu kriegen? -.-


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Chrifin schrieb:


> super Diskussionsgrundlage... Wir sind natürlich auch alle total begeistert, dass wir so lang drauf warten müssen
> 
> Was glaubst du für Antworten hier zu kriegen? -.-



Ja sorry ned mal fragen darf man ^^ich bin auch ned davon begeistert aber was kann man da schon machen ??? Nix


----------



## Juicebag (23. August 2009)

Dann mach doch wenigstens n Fragezeichen hintern Threadtitel... ich dachte jetzt einer der Entwickler hätte das ausgeplaudert. 
Kein Plan wann D3 kommt. Ich hoffe bald.


----------



## Raxon22 (24. August 2009)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Dann mach doch wenigstens n Fragezeichen hintern Threadtitel... ich dachte jetzt einer der Entwickler hätte das ausgeplaudert.
> Kein Plan wann D3 kommt. Ich hoffe bald.



Wie gesagt sorry vergessen ich wollte nur eure meinung hören weil wir ja nun noch 2 weitere jahre warten müssen


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

ernsthaft es gibt genug threads über den erscheinungstermin ich report hier mal


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2009)

Und ich stimme dem zu. Es gibt wirklich genügend Threads zu D3 in denen darüber gesprochen wurde und wird.


----------

